# Golf + Large b00bs = no bueno!



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

So, we went golfing as a team building activity. I was pretty reluctant since I've never been. There were three women, two men. The women I was with were B cups as compared to my D/DD status.

It was a fun activity BUT I found it really tough to swing with the instructions they were giving me. My b00bs were literally in the way of my swing. I'm uber competitive so it drove me crazy to come up short in this sport.

Google being my friend, I now have some tips to help:

Golf Tips For Women With Large Breasts | LIVESTRONG.COM

I do have to laugh at this quote: Wear a shirt that is tight and stretchy, such as one made of spandex, to enhance your ability to keep your breasts close to your chest.

Uh huh, sure, THAT's why I should wear a tight stretchy shirt on the course. :rofl:


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

No the tight shirt is actually good advice. You just have to make sure you have the right bra under it.

Some of the sports I do have the same issue, and a tight (like sports bra tight) shirt is the way to go.


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

It makes sense but I agree, the bra is the key to the issue more than the shirt. Now I'm determined to get out and practice so I can do better next time.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Where I live it is always cold and rainy, so I could top it off with a little jacket or pullover and then no one would notice the painted on shirt....IOW, I could do a professional situation without looking like "over here fellas!"

But if you live somewhere warm, this is harder to do with that tight of a shirt...hard to hide it.


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

Yeah, I live in a warm climate so it's very much a 'eyes up here chief' kinda thing but I'm ok with that. Let's face it, after a while you become a bit numb to it.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Well, then....squished uni-boob it is! Can't get around it sometimes. Gotta be able to be active and play whatever we want to! Running is the only one I can't seem to accomplish. Doesn't matter anyway though....I don't lean that way.


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

I do run but have been known to wear two sports bras. I found some really good ones from Champion that fasten in the back like a regular bra and have an underwire. I'm due to buy a few new ones though. Pregnancy took quite a toll on those!


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

I use my big boobs as an excuse not to run. Love cycling though but still need a good sports bra.


----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

oh man once I had sort of like a marsha moment but the damn football bounced off my chest instead of my face, the sucker flew too. LOL


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I have to smash my boobs down with two sports bras in order to strike the ball halfway decent.If I don't, it's anyone's guess where that poor ball will end up.


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

Ok, I am sooo glad these things happen to other people!


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

I don't golf, but I'm also in the DD zone and - without a proper sports bra Zumba is almost deadly.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

Golf of Boobs? hmmmmmm........who the hell needs golf?


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Try archery. If you don't wear the tight bra, it's gonna hurt.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Try wearing a sports or "Aah"-type bra. I'm a 38DD and find them not only good support, but they actually make them feel/appear smaller and more 'contained.'

https://www.ahhbra.co.uk/


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

TCSRedhead said:


> So, we went golfing as a team building activity. I was pretty reluctant since I've never been. There were three women, two men. The women I was with were B cups as compared to my D/DD status.
> 
> It was a fun activity BUT I found it really tough to swing with the instructions they were giving me. My b00bs were literally in the way of my swing. I'm uber competitive so it drove me crazy to come up short in this sport.
> 
> ...



TCS, I was at a work golf outing this morning, and there was an advertising lady golfing in one of the foursomes....with very large breasts. She was practicing putting before we started, and we all witnessed what you experienced. I actually thought of your post at the time. Does that mean I am addicted to TAM? One thing was for sure....this lady got lots of attention, and she loved it Her team mates were loving the golf tournament and sporting smiles all day long.

PS: Her hair was not even close to your gorgeous hair...and yes, your long hair details did cross my mind


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

LOL - INTD, I think you may have an addiction. Is there a TAM-anonymous?

It's definitely made different athletic activities a bit more of a challenge through the years. I found it fun during my 20's when it definitely was something that brought on a lot of attention in a group.

I'm a big advocate of quality bras for those with a C or larger. I just have to re-invest in some good flattening bras for golf and some of the other sports I like to participate in. I've got a great one for running but it's not the same.


----------



## underwater2010 (Jun 27, 2012)

I played golf in high school I was barely a B cup. Now after 3 kids I am a DD. Yes it is harder to swing a club they way I was taught. And I was damned good too. 

You want to be competitive....take lesson (pro swing) and flatten them with sports bras. I will tell you that men love boobs but are even more impressed when you keep up with them on the course.

My husband loves to brag about my golf ability!!!


----------

